# Suche Projekt Erfahrung



## lordpatman (7. Feb 2006)

Hi @ all,
ich bin 16 jahre alt und habe vor kurzem begonnen mir Java beizubringen. die grundzüge kann ich nun schon, es ging nämlich schnell, da ich mir vorher schon C++ und Python angeschaut hatte. darüberhinaus habe ich seid diesem schuljahr informatik an der schule, wo wir ebenfalls Java lernen.
ich möchte nun jedoch ein bisschen projekt erfahrung sammeln, denn ich hatte noch nie in einem mitgewirkt. außerdem möchte ich damit meine programmierkenntnisse verbessern, da sie noch nicht allzu gut sind. 

wer also noch hilfe bei einfachen programmier aufgaben sucht, kann sich bei mir melden. 
meine e-mail adresse lautet: lordpatman@gmx.de und icq: 319491542

danke schonmal im voraus.

gruß Patrick


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (7. Feb 2006)

Wäre das nicht in Aufgaben und Gesuche besser aufgehoben?


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2006)

hi 0xdeadbeef,
ja, du hast recht.


----------

